# تكرير او اعادة تدوير الزيت الصناعي و زيت السيارات



## alimohamad-ali (8 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

اريد معرفة مراحل عملية تكرير الزيت الصناعي مثل زيت موتور السيارات و المولدات و غيرهم و المعروف بالعامية بزيت المحروق ذات اللون الاسود لانني شاهدت العديد من انواع الماكينات الصينية التي تقوم بهذة العملية و التي لا تعتمد اي مواد كيميائية انما تقوم بتسخين الزيت و سحب مواد البترول منه مثل البنزين و المازوت و الديزل اذا وجد و من ثم عمليت تصفية بواسطة فلتر ورق و لكنني لم افهم بكل وضوح و تفصيل كيفية عمل هذة المراحل كل على حدا.
ارجو من لديه فكرة عن هذة الماكينات او عن مراحل عملية تكري الزيت هذة ان يطلعنا بعض الشيء و لكم منا الشكر الجزيل.

شكرا


----------

